# my next door neighbor keeps letting my cat in his home



## ninja007

My cat Mindy is an outdoor only cat since I got her from my neighbor across the street who had to go into a home. They (Mindy has a twin sister) have fresh food water every day and my B.I.L. Built them both a cat shelter (insulated).


My neighbor is very quiet and keeps to himself. He is about 45 years old, I'm 42. 2 days ago I realized I had not seen her for a couple days so I was worried. I put out flyers on Tuesday afternoon. I went to my next door neighbors house to find he said he took her in. I asked him if I could have my cat. He had said that she did not know she was mine etc etc.. I explained to him I cannot take her in my house as we already have 4 cats inside. Mindy is an outdoor only cat and so is her sister and they love it outdoors. Mindy is friendly with everyone and all my neighbors know I take care of her/ she is mine. No collars because they are dangerous for outdoor cats.

My neighbor (we will call him MIKE). Mike is pretty laid back and a bit weird? He is a nice guy but I am a bit wary. I asked Mike if he WANTED a cat or catS BECAUSE HE TOOK TWO of my cats in (yes, it is cold). Pretty Kitty is the other cat I take care of. She is also very friendly. I'm very attached to all my cats and love them to death. I wish I could take them all in.

Anyway, after talking w/ Mike he got both cats for me and they came outside. I immediately gave Mindy some of her fav. moist food (its cold here now) and refilled her water again. I told Mike thanks for taking them in but they are fine outside and are my cats. (Mindy also needed emerg vet service 2 or 3 years ago= 1500 I paid).

Keep in mind this was Tuesday afternoon. Yesterday (Wed) after getting ready for work, Mindy is no where to be found- I know she is inside Mike's AGAIN. I leave a note before work and when I get home Mindy is on my porch saying hello. I go over to Mikes and let him know AGAIN (VERY POLITELY) WHY Mindy is outside and how she is fine; has food/water/shelter etc... and to please not let her in or IF she does run in (she ran in his house as we were talking; Mindy follows me everywhere when she is left alone) to get her out right away. Mindy seems to now be used to Mike's porch and supposedly she sits near his door lately (well duh- you let her in several nights in a row now).
 So I'm thinking "ok Kevin (me) its all good now, Mindy will be waiting for you in her insulated cat shelter with her sister after you get home from work tonight). GUESS WHAT!? She was no where to be found and I know Mikes got her inside his house again with the other outdoor cat too who I love feed and take care off everyday for 3 years now.


I AM PISSED! But I keep cool- its 12 am now as I write one more polite but to the point note to Mike letting him know please leave Mindy alone and outside; if she runs in please put her outside right away. I reminded him why she is outside and they have all they need on my porch. Is is that hard to not let the cat in?

I put my note inside his mailbox hanging out so he will see it this mornin (Thursday morning) before he goes to work. BTW, Keep in mind I straight out asked him" do you like cats; do you want cats etc..". He said straight up "no". So there is no reason for him to "want" cats in his house.

(side fact; When I was in his house on Tuesday afternoon, I saw Mike actually made a cat box from a dresser drawer and filled it with cat litter, lol.)

*So my question is What should I do next?* I;m not stupid enough to not know that Mindy will go wherever she wants; yeah- I get it... but once your neighbor (me) politely asked you (Mike) multiple times to please NOT LET your(my) cats in his house, AND HE STILL LETS THEM IN.............  I don't know what he feeds them in there...prob. not enough etc.. and not only that they both like it outdoors its just that its cold and he keeps letting them in; not blaming the cats- I love them both. I told him also Mindy's sister is very upset that Mindy is missing so often lately. Like wth!?

As cat lovers plmk your honest advice. Btw I know I will get some at least she is warm inside etc.. yes I understand that, but she is not his cat #1 and #2 she has shelter on my porch, food, water, love, her sister etc..). I mean last winter was much colder and I never had this problem. Like I said too; supposedly he does not even want a cat.????????????? In my 25 years living here I have never had this situation happen. I have always had outdoor cats too, as well as my indoor cats.


----------



## Judicial review

Dude, who gives a fuck?  I got to about 3/4 of the way down your first paragraph and said somebody just shoot me in the ass or something.  Cats are for lesbians.  Dogs are for men.  

Oh I understand whats a happening here.. Are you high? Dude, lay off the pipe.  This is the biggest buzz kill thread of all fucking time.  You made me say Jesus Christ the lords name in vein.  Wasted time here. Shit.


----------



## Pogo

I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.

Until I read post number 2.


----------



## ninja007

Judicial review said:


> Dude, who gives a fuck?  I got to about 3/4 of the way down your first paragraph and said somebody just shoot me in the ass or something.  Cats are for lesbians.  Dogs are for men.
> 
> Oh I understand whats a happening here.. Are you high? Dude, lay off the pipe.  This is the biggest buzz kill thread of all fucking time.  You made me say Jesus Christ the lords name in vein.  Wasted time here. Shit.




I like dogs too, and lions who I'll be working with in the near future. Please stay out of my thread.


----------



## ninja007

Pogo said:


> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.



important enough for you to comment. Welcome to ignore, both of you. Serious replies only please. Obv. these 2 idiots are not cat lovers.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.


----------



## Pogo

ninja007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> important enough for you to comment. Welcome to ignore, both of you. Serious replies only please. Obv. these 2 idiots are not cat lovers.
Click to expand...


Ironic since I posted that with my cat nuzzled on my left shoulder.  His usual spot.

The lack of clue is rampant here.


----------



## ninja007

Tom Sweetnam said:


> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.



why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.


----------



## NoNukes

ninja007 said:


> My cat Mindy is an outdoor only cat since I got her from my neighbor across the street who had to go into a home. They (Mindy has a twin sister) have fresh food water every day and my B.I.L. Built them both a cat shelter (insulated).
> 
> 
> My neighbor is very quiet and keeps to himself. He is about 45 years old, I'm 42. 2 days ago I realized I had not seen her for a couple days so I was worried. I put out flyers on Tuesday afternoon. I went to my next door neighbors house to find he said he took her in. I asked him if I could have my cat. He had said that she did not know she was mine etc etc.. I explained to him I cannot take her in my house as we already have 4 cats inside. Mindy is an outdoor only cat and so is her sister and they love it outdoors. Mindy is friendly with everyone and all my neighbors know I take care of her/ she is mine. No collars because they are dangerous for outdoor cats.
> 
> My neighbor (we will call him MIKE). Mike is pretty laid back and a bit weird? He is a nice guy but I am a bit wary. I asked Mike if he WANTED a cat or catS BECAUSE HE TOOK TWO of my cats in (yes, it is cold). Pretty Kitty is the other cat I take care of. She is also very friendly. I'm very attached to all my cats and love them to death. I wish I could take them all in.
> 
> Anyway, after talking w/ Mike he got both cats for me and they came outside. I immediately gave Mindy some of her fav. moist food (its cold here now) and refilled her water again. I told Mike thanks for taking them in but they are fine outside and are my cats. (Mindy also needed emerg vet service 2 or 3 years ago= 1500 I paid).
> 
> Keep in mind this was Tuesday afternoon. Yesterday (Wed) after getting ready for work, Mindy is no where to be found- I know she is inside Mike's AGAIN. I leave a note before work and when I get home Mindy is on my porch saying hello. I go over to Mikes and let him know AGAIN (VERY POLITELY) WHY Mindy is outside and how she is fine; has food/water/shelter etc... and to please not let her in or IF she does run in (she ran in his house as we were talking; Mindy follows me everywhere when she is left alone) to get her out right away. Mindy seems to now be used to Mike's porch and supposedly she sits near his door lately (well duh- you let her in several nights in a row now).
> So I'm thinking "ok Kevin (me) its all good now, Mindy will be waiting for you in her insulated cat shelter with her sister after you get home from work tonight). GUESS WHAT!? She was no where to be found and I know Mikes got her inside his house again with the other outdoor cat too who I love feed and take care off everyday for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> I AM PISSED! But I keep cool- its 12 am now as I write one more polite but to the point note to Mike letting him know please leave Mindy alone and outside; if she runs in please put her outside right away. I reminded him why she is outside and they have all they need on my porch. Is is that hard to not let the cat in?
> 
> I put my note inside his mailbox hanging out so he will see it this mornin (Thursday morning) before he goes to work. BTW, Keep in mind I straight out asked him" do you like cats; do you want cats etc..". He said straight up "no". So there is no reason for him to "want" cats in his house.
> 
> (side fact; When I was in his house on Tuesday afternoon, I saw Mike actually made a cat box from a dresser drawer and filled it with cat litter, lol.)
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?* I;m not stupid enough to not know that Mindy will go wherever she wants; yeah- I get it... but once your neighbor (me) politely asked you (Mike) multiple times to please NOT LET your(my) cats in his house, AND HE STILL LETS THEM IN.............  I don't know what he feeds them in there...prob. not enough etc.. and not only that they both like it outdoors its just that its cold and he keeps letting them in; not blaming the cats- I love them both. I told him also Mindy's sister is very upset that Mindy is missing so often lately. Like wth!?
> 
> As cat lovers plmk your honest advice. Btw I know I will get some at least she is warm inside etc.. yes I understand that, but she is not his cat #1 and #2 she has shelter on my porch, food, water, love, her sister etc..). I mean last winter was much colder and I never had this problem. Like I said too; supposedly he does not even want a cat.????????????? In my 25 years living here I have never had this situation happen. I have always had outdoor cats too, as well as my indoor cats.


The cat obviously has good sense.


----------



## The Irish Ram

What do you do?  That's a peculiar problem.  He doesn't seem to listening, so it's intentional.  You don't want a pissed off neighbor for the next ten years, but you'd like to be able to keep your own pets! 
Does your cat get along with others?  What if you found a cat (newspaper or wherever) and ask your neighbor if he wouldn't mind taking care of it for you until you can find it a good home because it isn't getting along well with your other cats.  Make it a female so Mindy and it won't want to be in the same domain. 
It's kind of extreme, but short of taking out a restraining order, I can't think of anything else that won't end in bad feelings.
What a weird neighbor.


----------



## ninja007

oh ffs, why do you idiots waste your time.


----------



## cnm

You might have to share her or let her go.

edit...If he pisses her off she won't hang around him. Your range may be overstocked.


----------



## ninja007

The Irish Ram said:


> What do you do?  That's a peculiar problem.  He doesn't seem to listening, so it's intentional.  You don't want a pissed off neighbor for the next ten years, but you'd like to be able to keep your own pets!
> Does your cat get along with others?  What if you found a cat (newspaper or wherever) and ask your neighbor if he wouldn't mind taking care of it for you until you can find it a good home because it isn't getting along well with your other cats.  Make it a female so Mindy and it won't want to be in the same domain.
> It's kind of extreme, but short of taking out a restraining order, I can't think of anything else that won't end in bad feelings.
> What a weird neighbor.



thanks I.R. , but no. I have had your reply only and 3 lib idiots. Karma's a bitch and if they have dog or pet....................


----------



## ninja007

cnm said:


> You might have to share her or let her go.



share her? why? She isn't his cat.


----------



## ninja007

ninja007 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to share her or let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share her? why? She isn't his cat.
Click to expand...


Keep in mind he said he does not want a cat- I asked him like 5 times.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Tom, both my daughter and I have housed outside cats.  Some just prefer it.  Especially if they have been feral for awhile.  The cat my daughter housed and fed, was an outside city cat that liked the food and shelter, but not her.   Outside is an animal's natural habitat.  It's not cruel, especially if they are being vetted, fed and watered, and sheltered.


----------



## Esmeralda

ninja007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> important enough for you to comment. Welcome to ignore, both of you. Serious replies only please. Obv. these 2 idiots are not cat lovers.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm going to take it seriously.  I think it's a serious problem. Your neighbor is not respecting you. It's like taking away your property, except it is property you love and are emotionally attached to.  It's like coming between you and your kids.  He is very wrong to do what he is doing.

I wonder, do you have a garage?  Can you house them in the garage, make a cat door for them to go in and out and have more safety and warmth?  Can you put some kind of heated padding down in the cat shelter for them?  They are going into his house because he is providing warmth and probably extra food.  He wants the joy of having the animals around, but he does not want the responsibility of owning an animal.  If one of them gets sick, ten to one he will not want to pay for any vet bills.  I don't like this guy at all.  I can see why you are mad.

I'll think about it some more. Right now I don't have any other ideas.


----------



## ninja007

ok, lets make this short for those who don't wanna read a novel.

1. neighbor takes my outdoor-only cat inside his house.

2. says he doesn't want a cat.

3. lets my cat out when I go to his house.

4. keeps letting cat in his house though later at night.

5. i keep letting him know shes mine but she cannot come in my house because of other cats in my house and she has food shelter water everyday at my house on porch. As well as her twin sister misses her a lot.

6. I go to work, come home and shes back in his house, again (2 days in a row now) AFTER telling him she is mine and she is ok outside.

7. rinse, repeat. He says he does not want the cat.


eta- I tell him the reason she keeps wanting to go in his house is because he let her in already (duh).


8. don't know what to do next after leaving another friendly note in his mailbox. Me thinking call humane society or police if I have to (last resort).


----------



## ninja007

thanks Es. I agree 100%. He is not well off either, doesn't even have a car. He rents the place (it is a house).


----------



## cnm

Because you aren't prepared to take her inside and you can't control her.

He's ashamed to say he'd like her so he lies. If he gets bored with her he will stop letting her in. If he pisses her off she will leave. If neither of those things happens then she's found herself a better home, she's a cat, that's what they do.


----------



## The Irish Ram

ninja007 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to share her or let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share her? why? She isn't his cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind he said he does not want a cat- I asked him like 5 times.
Click to expand...


What he is saying isn't jiving with what he's doing though.  Especially if he bought cat litter.  Maybe if he had one that he knew was orphaned, he might change his mind and leave your pets alone.


----------



## Esmeralda

Ah!  He rents. He may not be allowed to have pets. Find out who the landlord is and tell the landlord about this.  If he's not allowed to have pets, that may solve the problem.

Also, though you think a collar is not a good idea, I would have an ID implanted so she is definitely identified as your animal, your property.


----------



## ninja007

Yeah, I'm not too happy about it. He DID say she sits on his porch a lot and "scartches" at the door kind of thing, but she does that with us too. She is in her shelter a lot when it is cold. I agree about a house obv. being warmer etc.. but who knows what he does with the catS (YES- he has another one of mine in there too)- one I have taken care off everyday for 3 years. Both are very friendly and fixed.

The more I think about it the more I'm getting very very mad. It's like he tells me one think (he doesn't WANT A CAT), but lets them both in every night anyway! Maybe he is lonely but thats not my problem.


----------



## ninja007

The Irish Ram said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to share her or let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share her? why? She isn't his cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind he said he does not want a cat- I asked him like 5 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is saying isn't jiving with what he's doing though.  Especially if he bought cat litter.  Maybe if he had one that he knew was orphaned, he might change his mind and leave your pets alone.
Click to expand...


I can get him a cat anytime, even a smaller young cat/kitten.


----------



## ninja007

Esmeralda said:


> Ah!  He rents. He may not be allowed to have pets. Find out who the landlord is and tell the landlord about this.  If he's not allowed to have pets, that may solve the problem.



no, the old tenant had a dog...


----------



## cnm

ninja007 said:


> He DID say she sits on his porch a lot and "scartches" at the door kind of thing, but she does that with us too.


That usually means they want to come in. Come on.


----------



## ninja007

cnm said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He DID say she sits on his porch a lot and "scartches" at the door kind of thing, but she does that with us too.
> 
> 
> 
> That usually means they want to come in. Come on.
Click to expand...


yeah, and why is that? Because he let her in the first time; funny we never had issues last winter when it was much colder.


----------



## tonystewart1

I have  outside cats. They love it. I have a huge shelter on the porch heated with a couple light bulbs. They keep the moles and mice under control outside and I feed them well and love them.

You are going to have to get rude with this dude. Get in his face and make a scene.


----------



## ninja007

they run in my house too, but they are outdoor cats, trust me- they love it outside. Mindy's sister is JUST FINE outside in her shelter and on the porch.


----------



## JoeMoma

Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.

Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.


----------



## ninja007

exactly Tony- these cats have been outdoor cats since they were young and love it. The street is fairly quiet and everyone knows our house and the cats. The thing thats gets me is this guy has been living next door for 2 years but said he didn't know she was my cat.


----------



## ninja007

JoeMoma said:


> Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.



the cat has no collar because they are dangerous and they can choke. I tried the break away ones and they last a day.. Like I said he has 2 of my cats, not just the one.


----------



## ninja007

JoeMoma said:


> Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.



I should be jealous, she is my cat. I feed her, pay her vet bills, give her love.


----------



## ninja007

for the 10th time to the haters (?)- the guy said he does not want any cats repeatedly. If he wants one that bad I can get him 10 of my downtown ferals.


----------



## cnm

JoeMoma said:


> Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.


Word.


----------



## cnm

ninja007 said:


> I should be jealous, she is my cat. I feed her, pay her vet bills, give her love.


But not enough.


----------



## JoeMoma

If this is the worst problem you have............... You don't have any problems. They are cats dammit!


----------



## ninja007

cnm said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should be jealous, she is my cat. I feed her, pay her vet bills, give her love.
> 
> 
> 
> But not enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeMoma

Show the dude one of the vet bills and ask him to chip in half the cost next time.  Maybe that will give him a new perspective.


----------



## cnm

ninja007 said:


>


It's not my fault if the truth hurts.


----------



## I.P.Freely

ninja007 Do you own a gun?


----------



## ninja007

JoeMoma said:


> If this is the worst problem you have............... You don't have any problems. They are cats dammit!




nope, lotsa other ones


----------



## ninja007

and pogo, i cant see your rude comments (ignored member)-


----------



## strollingbones

cats select their homes...simple as that...and for some reason they are moving in with your neighbor.....just share


----------



## Esmeralda

JoeMoma said:


> Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.


Somebody who hasn't read the entire thread.


----------



## Ravi

You shall not muzzle the ox while he is threshing.


----------



## Politico

ninja007 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
Click to expand...

If you leave her outside don't get pissed when someone else lets her in.


----------



## Esmeralda

Politico said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you leave her outside don't get pissed when someone else lets her in.
Click to expand...

She's been his outdoor cat for three years and his other neighbors have respected that and not invited the cat into their homes, fed them, etc.  She and the other cat have been fine as outdoor cats for 3 years. He feeds them and takes care of their needs, including vet bills.  Now it's just okay for someone to decide he will interfere with that?  No. Ethically, it is wrong.  

The neighbor is interfering, knowingly, with the owner's relationship with his pet. What if some rich person came along and offered your kid lots of expensive toys and such to buy his affection. Would you say it's just tough luck on the parent because he can't offer the kid the same?  Doubtful.  It's the OP's cat, and no one has a right to interfere with that.  It's been his cat for three years and it's been happy and fine.  This neighbor is out of line, very out of line.


----------



## Politico

I am confused. Why would I be leaving my kids out on the street to be offered toys by some rich dude?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The cat must want to go inside. Otherwise, she wouldn't. Be glad that someone cares enough about her to get her in out of the cold. 

Having said that, back in the days when I still let my cats go out, I had one who I had rescued from kids hanging her in a tree and shooting squirt guns at her. I moved her from Denver to Tucson and after several years, she up and moved in with an elderly lady two doors down from us. 

Someone above said you don't own cats, they own you. Its true. I wished her well and though she continued to visit me, she became the cat of the neighbor. 

OP needs to understand that his cat wants to do this. Make friends with your neighbor instead of finding reasons to be angry. And for Pete's sake, put your damn gun away.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you leave her outside don't get pissed when someone else lets her in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's been his outdoor cat for three years and his other neighbors have respected that and not invited the cat into their homes, fed them, etc.  She and the other cat have been fine as outdoor cats for 3 years. He feeds them and takes care of their needs, including vet bills.  Now it's just okay for someone to decide he will interfere with that?  No. Ethically, it is wrong.
> 
> The neighbor is interfering, knowingly, with the owner's relationship with his pet. What if some rich person came along and offered your kid lots of expensive toys and such to buy his affection. Would you say it's just tough luck on the parent because he can't offer the kid the same?  Doubtful.  It's the OP's cat, and no one has a right to interfere with that.  It's been his cat for three years and it's been happy and fine.  This neighbor is out of line, very out of line.
Click to expand...


But, cold weather or not, the cat is looking for something she's not getting. If a cat came to my door, I would let her in.


----------



## Moonglow

ninja007 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
Click to expand...

Evidently the cat has different ideas....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

One other thing -

Don't put a collar on an outdoor cat.


----------



## Roadrunner

ninja007 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
Click to expand...

All cats should be outdoor cats.

Outdoor cats are happier.

You never see cats outside the window whining to get in; it is always the other way around.


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> important enough for you to comment. Welcome to ignore, both of you. Serious replies only please. Obv. these 2 idiots are not cat lovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm going to take it seriously.  I think it's a serious problem. Your neighbor is not respecting you. It's like taking away your property, except it is property you love and are emotionally attached to.  It's like coming between you and your kids.  He is very wrong to do what he is doing.
> 
> I wonder, do you have a garage?  Can you house them in the garage, make a cat door for them to go in and out and have more safety and warmth?  Can you put some kind of heated padding down in the cat shelter for them?  They are going into his house because he is providing warmth and probably extra food.  He wants the joy of having the animals around, but he does not want the responsibility of owning an animal.  If one of them gets sick, ten to one he will not want to pay for any vet bills.  I don't like this guy at all.  I can see why you are mad.
> 
> I'll think about it some more. Right now I don't have any other ideas.
Click to expand...

I had a neighbour do that to my kid's cat.

I put a note on the cat, and she called and told me she had spent a bunch of money on the cat at the vet, and that in her mind made the cat hers.

I asked her if she had spent as much money on the cat as she had spent on the car I was going to burn if she didn't leave my kids cat alone.

She moved.


----------



## Esmeralda

Politico said:


> I am confused. Why would I be leaving my kids out on the street to be offered toys by some rich dude?


You are not familiar with analogies apparently.


----------



## rightwinger

Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor

Guess what?

It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone who gives a shit about it


----------



## Michelle420

Mike's sweet, he got attached to your cat, why don't you just share the cat with mike?


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> The cat must want to go inside. Otherwise, she wouldn't. Be glad that someone cares enough about her to get her in out of the cold.
> 
> Having said that, back in the days when I still let my cats go out, I had one who I had rescued from kids hanging her in a tree and shooting squirt guns at her. I moved her from Denver to Tucson and after several years, she up and moved in with an elderly lady two doors down from us.
> 
> Someone above said you don't own cats, they own you. Its true. I wished her well and though she continued to visit me, she became the cat of the neighbor.
> 
> OP needs to understand that his cat wants to do this. Make friends with your neighbor instead of finding reasons to be angry. And for Pete's sake, put your damn gun away.


I disagree. Pets are like our children. If we have children, we often cannot give them everything they want.  Does that make it okay for someone who can give them more to just take them away from us? No. The other neighbors have respected the OP's situation with his cat and not let the animals into their homes.  The cats have been fine for 3 years.  This other neighbor in question needs to do that too.  Maybe this guy thinks it is because it is cold outside and the animal is suffering. OP needs to make sure the animals are quite comfortable in their shelter at his house and assure the neighbor of that. He needs to explain to the neighbor that the rest of the block does not let the cats in or feed them, and he should do the same.


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it


You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
Click to expand...

The cat is doing what cats do, exploiting its environment.

In short, the cat is using the neighbour.

Cat will get fat and sloppy sponging off the neighbour, get slow, and probably get run over.

Time to tell the neighbour to leave the fuckin' cat alone, or expect unpleasant surprises.


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
Click to expand...

 
Ask the cat

The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
Click to expand...

How many cats have you ever had in your life?

I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

 
Obviously, the cat does not think he is their cat


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cat does not think he is their cat
Click to expand...

No that is not obvious.  It is not any more obvious than if someone assumes your kid doesn't consider you his father because he wants to hang around at the neighbor's house all the time because they have a pool and feed him bbq steaks every day.  You are still his dad.


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cat does not think he is their cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is not obvious.  It is not any more obvious than if someone assumes your kid doesn't consider you his father because he wants to hang around at the neighbor's house all the time because they have a pool and feed him bbq steaks every day.  You are still his dad.
Click to expand...

 
If your kid is roaming the neighborhood asking for food and shelter he will not be your kid for long


----------



## Michelle420

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


He said he has 4 cats inside already.

He never mentioned how cold it actually gets outside where he is.

Cats do tend to pick their owners.

The cat is going to the neighbors house, the neighbor is not going and grabbing the cat.


----------



## mudwhistle

ninja007 said:


> ok, lets make this short for those who don't wanna read a novel.
> 
> 1. neighbor takes my outdoor-only cat inside his house.
> 
> 2. says he doesn't want a cat.
> 
> 3. lets my cat out when I go to his house.
> 
> 4. keeps letting cat in his house though later at night.
> 
> 5. i keep letting him know shes mine but she cannot come in my house because of other cats in my house and she has food shelter water everyday at my house on porch. As well as her twin sister misses her a lot.
> 
> 6. I go to work, come home and shes back in his house, again (2 days in a row now) AFTER telling him she is mine and she is ok outside.
> 
> 7. rinse, repeat. He says he does not want the cat.
> 
> 
> eta- I tell him the reason she keeps wanting to go in his house is because he let her in already (duh).
> 
> 
> 8. don't know what to do next after leaving another friendly note in his mailbox. Me thinking call humane society or police if I have to (last resort).



My personal opinion is this:

Cats are at risk when they're outside. Anything can happen to them. If you don't want anything to happen to this one bring him inside.​


----------



## rightwinger

If its 10 degrees out and the cat is meowing outside his neighbors door at two in the morning is ninja007 going to come over and get HIS cat?


----------



## guno

ninja007 said:


> My cat Mindy is an outdoor only cat since I got her from my neighbor across the street who had to go into a home. They (Mindy has a twin sister) have fresh food water every day and my B.I.L. Built them both a cat shelter (insulated).
> 
> 
> My neighbor is very quiet and keeps to himself. He is about 45 years old, I'm 42. 2 days ago I realized I had not seen her for a couple days so I was worried. I put out flyers on Tuesday afternoon. I went to my next door neighbors house to find he said he took her in. I asked him if I could have my cat. He had said that she did not know she was mine etc etc.. I explained to him I cannot take her in my house as we already have 4 cats inside. Mindy is an outdoor only cat and so is her sister and they love it outdoors. Mindy is friendly with everyone and all my neighbors know I take care of her/ she is mine. No collars because they are dangerous for outdoor cats.
> 
> My neighbor (we will call him MIKE). Mike is pretty laid back and a bit weird? He is a nice guy but I am a bit wary. I asked Mike if he WANTED a cat or catS BECAUSE HE TOOK TWO of my cats in (yes, it is cold). Pretty Kitty is the other cat I take care of. She is also very friendly. I'm very attached to all my cats and love them to death. I wish I could take them all in.
> 
> Anyway, after talking w/ Mike he got both cats for me and they came outside. I immediately gave Mindy some of her fav. moist food (its cold here now) and refilled her water again. I told Mike thanks for taking them in but they are fine outside and are my cats. (Mindy also needed emerg vet service 2 or 3 years ago= 1500 I paid).
> 
> Keep in mind this was Tuesday afternoon. Yesterday (Wed) after getting ready for work, Mindy is no where to be found- I know she is inside Mike's AGAIN. I leave a note before work and when I get home Mindy is on my porch saying hello. I go over to Mikes and let him know AGAIN (VERY POLITELY) WHY Mindy is outside and how she is fine; has food/water/shelter etc... and to please not let her in or IF she does run in (she ran in his house as we were talking; Mindy follows me everywhere when she is left alone) to get her out right away. Mindy seems to now be used to Mike's porch and supposedly she sits near his door lately (well duh- you let her in several nights in a row now).
> So I'm thinking "ok Kevin (me) its all good now, Mindy will be waiting for you in her insulated cat shelter with her sister after you get home from work tonight). GUESS WHAT!? She was no where to be found and I know Mikes got her inside his house again with the other outdoor cat too who I love feed and take care off everyday for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> I AM PISSED! But I keep cool- its 12 am now as I write one more polite but to the point note to Mike letting him know please leave Mindy alone and outside; if she runs in please put her outside right away. I reminded him why she is outside and they have all they need on my porch. Is is that hard to not let the cat in?
> 
> I put my note inside his mailbox hanging out so he will see it this mornin (Thursday morning) before he goes to work. BTW, Keep in mind I straight out asked him" do you like cats; do you want cats etc..". He said straight up "no". So there is no reason for him to "want" cats in his house.
> 
> (side fact; When I was in his house on Tuesday afternoon, I saw Mike actually made a cat box from a dresser drawer and filled it with cat litter, lol.)
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?* I;m not stupid enough to not know that Mindy will go wherever she wants; yeah- I get it... but once your neighbor (me) politely asked you (Mike) multiple times to please NOT LET your(my) cats in his house, AND HE STILL LETS THEM IN.............  I don't know what he feeds them in there...prob. not enough etc.. and not only that they both like it outdoors its just that its cold and he keeps letting them in; not blaming the cats- I love them both. I told him also Mindy's sister is very upset that Mindy is missing so often lately. Like wth!?
> 
> As cat lovers plmk your honest advice. Btw I know I will get some at least she is warm inside etc.. yes I understand that, but she is not his cat #1 and #2 she has shelter on my porch, food, water, love, her sister etc..). I mean last winter was much colder and I never had this problem. Like I said too; supposedly he does not even want a cat.????????????? In my 25 years living here I have never had this situation happen. I have always had outdoor cats too, as well as my indoor cats.


Maybe they are trying to deprogramming the cat from the religious crap it hears at your house


----------



## Ravi

Politico said:


> I am confused. Why would I be leaving my kids out on the street to be offered toys by some rich dude?


I rarely agree with you but spot on. He should be making every effort to keep his cats in his own yard. Once they start bothering the neighbors, the neighbors are pretty much free to do as they please.


----------



## rightwinger

If you keep your cat inside, have it sit on your lap when you watch TV, sleep with it.....its your cat

If you leave it outside and throw food at it once in a while, it belongs to the neighborhood


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cat does not think he is their cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is not obvious.  It is not any more obvious than if someone assumes your kid doesn't consider you his father because he wants to hang around at the neighbor's house all the time because they have a pool and feed him bbq steaks every day.  You are still his dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your kid is roaming the neighborhood asking for food and shelter he will not be your kid for long
Click to expand...

It's an analogy.  You need to understand how an analogy works and not make literal comparisons.  The cat does have food and shelter.  And a 'dad' who  loves and cares about it, not someone who will throw it out when it becomes sick or difficult.


----------



## saveliberty

You have allowed your outdoor cats to exercise free will.  It seems you have to make them indoor cats or allow them to live their outdoor lives as they see fit.


----------



## Esmeralda

guno said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat Mindy is an outdoor only cat since I got her from my neighbor across the street who had to go into a home. They (Mindy has a twin sister) have fresh food water every day and my B.I.L. Built them both a cat shelter (insulated).
> 
> 
> My neighbor is very quiet and keeps to himself. He is about 45 years old, I'm 42. 2 days ago I realized I had not seen her for a couple days so I was worried. I put out flyers on Tuesday afternoon. I went to my next door neighbors house to find he said he took her in. I asked him if I could have my cat. He had said that she did not know she was mine etc etc.. I explained to him I cannot take her in my house as we already have 4 cats inside. Mindy is an outdoor only cat and so is her sister and they love it outdoors. Mindy is friendly with everyone and all my neighbors know I take care of her/ she is mine. No collars because they are dangerous for outdoor cats.
> 
> My neighbor (we will call him MIKE). Mike is pretty laid back and a bit weird? He is a nice guy but I am a bit wary. I asked Mike if he WANTED a cat or catS BECAUSE HE TOOK TWO of my cats in (yes, it is cold). Pretty Kitty is the other cat I take care of. She is also very friendly. I'm very attached to all my cats and love them to death. I wish I could take them all in.
> 
> Anyway, after talking w/ Mike he got both cats for me and they came outside. I immediately gave Mindy some of her fav. moist food (its cold here now) and refilled her water again. I told Mike thanks for taking them in but they are fine outside and are my cats. (Mindy also needed emerg vet service 2 or 3 years ago= 1500 I paid).
> 
> Keep in mind this was Tuesday afternoon. Yesterday (Wed) after getting ready for work, Mindy is no where to be found- I know she is inside Mike's AGAIN. I leave a note before work and when I get home Mindy is on my porch saying hello. I go over to Mikes and let him know AGAIN (VERY POLITELY) WHY Mindy is outside and how she is fine; has food/water/shelter etc... and to please not let her in or IF she does run in (she ran in his house as we were talking; Mindy follows me everywhere when she is left alone) to get her out right away. Mindy seems to now be used to Mike's porch and supposedly she sits near his door lately (well duh- you let her in several nights in a row now).
> So I'm thinking "ok Kevin (me) its all good now, Mindy will be waiting for you in her insulated cat shelter with her sister after you get home from work tonight). GUESS WHAT!? She was no where to be found and I know Mikes got her inside his house again with the other outdoor cat too who I love feed and take care off everyday for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> I AM PISSED! But I keep cool- its 12 am now as I write one more polite but to the point note to Mike letting him know please leave Mindy alone and outside; if she runs in please put her outside right away. I reminded him why she is outside and they have all they need on my porch. Is is that hard to not let the cat in?
> 
> I put my note inside his mailbox hanging out so he will see it this mornin (Thursday morning) before he goes to work. BTW, Keep in mind I straight out asked him" do you like cats; do you want cats etc..". He said straight up "no". So there is no reason for him to "want" cats in his house.
> 
> (side fact; When I was in his house on Tuesday afternoon, I saw Mike actually made a cat box from a dresser drawer and filled it with cat litter, lol.)
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?* I;m not stupid enough to not know that Mindy will go wherever she wants; yeah- I get it... but once your neighbor (me) politely asked you (Mike) multiple times to please NOT LET your(my) cats in his house, AND HE STILL LETS THEM IN.............  I don't know what he feeds them in there...prob. not enough etc.. and not only that they both like it outdoors its just that its cold and he keeps letting them in; not blaming the cats- I love them both. I told him also Mindy's sister is very upset that Mindy is missing so often lately. Like wth!?
> 
> As cat lovers plmk your honest advice. Btw I know I will get some at least she is warm inside etc.. yes I understand that, but she is not his cat #1 and #2 she has shelter on my porch, food, water, love, her sister etc..). I mean last winter was much colder and I never had this problem. Like I said too; supposedly he does not even want a cat.????????????? In my 25 years living here I have never had this situation happen. I have always had outdoor cats too, as well as my indoor cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are trying to deprogramming the cat from the religious crap it hears at your house
Click to expand...

Yep, maybe all the antagonism toward the OP  has to do with social and philosophical bias rather than the situation itself.  I don't know anything about the OP and don't care.  This is a situation outside of ones politics or religion.


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> 
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cat does not think he is their cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is not obvious.  It is not any more obvious than if someone assumes your kid doesn't consider you his father because he wants to hang around at the neighbor's house all the time because they have a pool and feed him bbq steaks every day.  You are still his dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your kid is roaming the neighborhood asking for food and shelter he will not be your kid for long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an analogy.  You need to understand how an analogy works and not make literal comparisons.  The cat does have food and shelter.  And a 'dad' who  loves and cares about it, not someone who will throw it out when it becomes sick or difficult.
Click to expand...

 
I don't see ninja007 loving or caring for it

I see him throwing it outside and letting the cat be his neighbors problem. It seems the cat knows where to go for loving and caring


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he has 4 cats inside already.
> 
> He never mentioned how cold it actually gets outside where he is.
> 
> Cats do tend to pick their owners.
> 
> The cat is going to the neighbors house, the neighbor is not going and grabbing the cat.
Click to expand...

The neighbor is also not interested in keeping it and taking responsibility for it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Cats don't usually get along at first. Mine tolerate each other. I would feed them dry food together to give them the feeling that being together is happy time. Now they rarely fight. I have one, however, that doesn't get along with anyone. Dogs, cats, humans. She won't let us pet her or pick her up. She stays most of the time downstairs while the others stay upstairs. She is a stray like the others but a bit wild. I won't put her outside I don't care what the weather is.  Her mom used to live across the street but i haven't seen her around in years.


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are an asshole and a pain in the ass neighbor
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It is not your cat. You want to keep a cat?  Keep it in your own house. If you insist on keeping it outside, be prepared for the cat to go where it wants to. Obviously, it wants to go somewhere that is warm and to someone gives a shit about it
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he has 4 cats inside already.
> 
> He never mentioned how cold it actually gets outside where he is.
> 
> Cats do tend to pick their owners.
> 
> The cat is going to the neighbors house, the neighbor is not going and grabbing the cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neighbor is also not interested in keeping it and taking responsibility for it.
Click to expand...

 
Seems nobody is


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same. 

Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally wrong. You are just totally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he has 4 cats inside already.
> 
> He never mentioned how cold it actually gets outside where he is.
> 
> Cats do tend to pick their owners.
> 
> The cat is going to the neighbors house, the neighbor is not going and grabbing the cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neighbor is also not interested in keeping it and taking responsibility for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems nobody is
Click to expand...

The OP has taken responsiblity for it. He feeds it, gives it a home (outside, thermal shelter), takes care of its medical needs.  This cat has been in his care and been his cat for 3 years, living outside.  I understand people's attitudes about allowing a cat to roam free, but we don't know what the area is like, and the cats have done okay for 3 years, so it seems okay. And the other neighbors have cooperated.  At the time the OP took in the cats, their owner had to go into care. If the OP hadn't taken them,  they would  probably have been put down. He saved their lives.  To say they are not his cats is wrong.

This neighbor guy has no intention of taking responsibility for the cats.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?


I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the cat
> 
> The guy is not chasing down the cat and bringing it inside. The cat is coming to him for protection
> 
> 
> 
> How many cats have you ever had in your life?
> 
> I have had many over the past 50+ years. I've never had a cat that was kept only outside, but I have known people who have done that for various reasons, for example they or a family member are allergic, or other reasons. The cat IS their cat. They love it, they nurture it, they feed it, they take care of it's medical needs, etc. It is their cat. Just because they can't keep it inside, that does not mean someone else can just take it away from them.  This neighbor wants all the pleasure of having the animal around, but for sure if the animal got sick, this neighbor has NOTHING invested in the animal and would expect the OP to take it to the vet.  Saying it isn't the OP's cat is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he has 4 cats inside already.
> 
> He never mentioned how cold it actually gets outside where he is.
> 
> Cats do tend to pick their owners.
> 
> The cat is going to the neighbors house, the neighbor is not going and grabbing the cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neighbor is also not interested in keeping it and taking responsibility for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems nobody is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP has taken responsiblity for it. He feeds it, gives it a home (outside, thermal shelter), takes care of its medical needs.  This cat has been in his care and been his cat for 3 years, living outside.  I understand people's attitudes about allowing a cat to roam free, but we don't know what the area is like, and the cats have done okay for 3 years, so it seems okay. And the other neighbors have cooperated.  At the time the OP took in the cats, their owner had to go into care. If the OP hadn't taken them,  they would  probably have been put down. He saved their lives.  To say they are not his cats is wrong.
> 
> This neighbor guy has no intention of taking responsibility for the cats.[/QUOTE
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'd tell the neighbour to put in a kitty door, so the cat could come and go.

Naw, IRL, I'd probably just start cutting tires and shit like that.


----------



## rightwinger

You keep your cat inside ....you control it

If you keep it outside it becomes your neighbors problem and you have to live with the consequences

ninja007 should be thankful that his neighbor cares for the cat instead of turning it over to animal control


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> You keep your cat inside ....you control it
> 
> If you keep it outside it becomes your neighbors problem and you have to live with the consequences
> 
> ninja007 should be thankful that his neighbor cares for the cat instead of turning it over to animal control


That would certainly call for an escalation of reprisals for fuckin' with MY kitty.


----------



## Vigilante

rightwinger said:


> You keep your cat inside ....you control it
> 
> If you keep it outside it becomes your neighbors problem and you have to live with the consequences
> 
> ninja007 should be thankful that his neighbor cares for the cat instead of turning it over to animal control



I NEVER agree with wingNut here, but it's winter, pets belong inside, but especially at this time of year!


----------



## Roadrunner

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep your cat inside ....you control it
> 
> If you keep it outside it becomes your neighbors problem and you have to live with the consequences
> 
> ninja007 should be thankful that his neighbor cares for the cat instead of turning it over to animal control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER agree with wingNut here, but it's winter, pets belong inside, but especially at this time of year!
Click to expand...

I see a lot of feral cats around here.

For the most part, they are traveling toms, bit and torn up from fighting, but, otherwise pretty healthy.

I offer them food, but they don't stay long.

Cat digs freedom too.

Outdoor cats do fine here, but, I don't know how cold it gets where this roaming cat lives.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
Click to expand...


Same here but mine don't run loose. 

I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor. 

The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
Click to expand...

 
He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't


----------



## Roadrunner

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
Click to expand...

A kitty door might work.

Only cat situation like that involved my kid's cat years ago.

That cat lived almost 20 years.

My GF has a neighbour that lets his dog shit in her yard.

She rarely goes outside, but it pisses me off.

The guy has a really expensive lawn mower that he leaves in the rain.

I think he is from some rain-forest in Guatemala.

How do you reason with a guy from some rain forest in Guatemala that leaves an expensive ass mower out in the rain all winter, about dogshit in your yard?

Bitch, and probably end up in a National Forest Wilderness Area with a burning tire around your neck.

And, there's an army of those angry Aztecs over there every holiday.

Sometimes it's just better to let things slide!!!!!

; - )


----------



## Esmeralda

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
Click to expand...

You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?


----------



## rightwinger

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?
Click to expand...

 
The cat seems to like him

That is all that matters


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The op said the cat prefers to be outside. 

If that's true, why is she so willing to repeatedly go inside the neighbor's house?


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of to-do over nothing. The cat has made friends with the neighbor. Seems to me the smartest thing the OP could do would be to do the same.
> 
> Why go looking for fights with one's neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat seems to like him
> 
> That is all that matters
Click to expand...


Yeah this guy seems to have some sort of possession obsession that's frankly kind of weird.  I don't read any of this as about cats.  I read it as two neighbors with psychological issues of control and territoriality.

I think he and his neighbor ought to both see a psychologist.  Maybe they can get a package deal.  And guess what -- the cat will be fine while_ both _of them are out.


----------



## Judicial review

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat seems to like him
> 
> That is all that matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this guy seems to have some sort of possession complex that's frankly kind of weird.
> 
> I think he and his neighbor ought to both see a psychologist.  Maybe they can get a package deal.
Click to expand...

I simply thought he was on drugs.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my animals. I don't think someone trying to take them away from me would be 'nothing.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat seems to like him
> 
> That is all that matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this guy seems to have some sort of possession obsession that's frankly kind of weird.  I don't read any of this as about cats.  I read it as two neighbors with psychological issues of control and territoriality.
> 
> I think he and his neighbor ought to both see a psychologist.  Maybe they can get a package deal.
Click to expand...

I think neither of you guys get it at all.  Sad.  You are wrong, Pogo. It is completely about the cats.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but mine don't run loose.
> 
> I'm just saying he should deal with the problem as it is rather than wanting to escalate it into a battle with the neighbor.
> 
> The cat goes visiting, has made friends. That's the reality of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be thankful that his neighbors care about his cat.....he obviously doesn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep saying the neighbor cares about the cat. I don't think he does.  Have you read the description of the neighbor and how he lied to the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat seems to like him
> 
> That is all that matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah this guy seems to have some sort of possession obsession that's frankly kind of weird.  I don't read any of this as about cats.  I read it as two neighbors with psychological issues of control and territoriality.
> 
> I think he and his neighbor ought to both see a psychologist.  Maybe they can get a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think neither of you guys get it at all.  Sad.  You are wrong, Pogo. It is completely about the cats.
Click to expand...


I don't see that at all.  All I see is a lot of whining about "yeah but it's MY cat" and "don't do this with MY cat".  I don't think the OP has lifted a mental finger to think about it from the cat's perspective.

Rightwinger's right -- if it's such an "outdoor" cat why does it keep going into his neighbor's house on its own?

Cats have their own will, you know that as well as I do.  Pretending they have this level of human dependence says more about the pretender than the cat.  As I see it this has _far_ more to do with the OP's relationship with the neighbor than the welfare of the cat.


----------



## Pop23

ninja007 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
Click to expand...


How do you claim ownership when you obviously don't control the cat?

Had a neighbor like that. Outdoor cat only, constantly crapping behind my bushes, driving my dog crazy. 

Dear lord, you're lucky the cats still alive!


----------



## Esmeralda

The neighbor has said he doesn't want cats. Sure, he's letting them in, for the fun of it, but I guarantee you, when one of those cats needs medical care or something, the neighbor won't be there. When they need their annual check up and shots, who will pay? Who will be responsble for taking them to the vet?  Not the neighbor. What happens when the neighbor ups and moves? He will just walk away from them. He doesn't actually really care about the cats.  He is not the responsible pet owner. He's just fooling around.  And, he is a wierdo, according to the OP. And a liar.  You do not get it at all.


----------



## Pogo

My neighbor has a border collie that comes over frequently.  He likes it here, even spent his evenings lounging on my porch last winter instead of his own home.  He'll also come in the house if I happen to open the door and play with the cat.  He's just happy-go-lucky that way, it's his temperament.  And neither I nor my neighbor have a problem with that.

Now I don't go out and actively _bring_ him in, or feed him while he's here or keep him overnight or anything like that, because that's his owner's domain.  But I'll feel free to entertain him, toss a fetch ball, let him walk with me through the woods, etc. ... because it's what he wants to do and it makes him happy.  He's an "outdoor" dog and he likes to roam.  As long as the animal's not doing harm or getting into harm I believe in letting a creature follow its nature.


----------



## Pogo

Then there was the stray cat in a neighborhood I used to live in long ago.  I was renting a room for a short time, not in any position to keep a cat myself, but couldn't help noticing this scrawny stray that was obviously scraping for scraps to eat and not getting much.  So I got some cat food and would occasionally feed it if our paths crossed.  In a short time I could see he put on weight and his coat started looking much better.  I still wasn't in a position to look after his veterinary health or make the meals regular or anything like that but at least I could help him to a better state of health to cope with the world and defend himself.  I don't regret having done that for a moment.

That of course is not what's happening in the OP's topic though.  In that case the cat's welfare is more than adequate with from its own POV multiple options.  The OP's problem seems to be entirely with the behaviour of, and communication with, his neighbor.  The cat's just watching from the sidelines.


----------



## rightwinger

If the OP is doing such a fine job with his cat. Why does he care if his cat goes visiting once in a while?
If you are worried, call your neighbor, ask if the cat is there and thank him if he is watching your cat
Why all the whining.....But its MY cat, I don't want him loving anyone but me!


----------



## bodecea

Cats are safer indoors.   If you have too many cats inside....you have too many cats period.   My 2 cents.


----------



## ogibillm

Neighbor needs to call animal control and have them take the stray cats so he can get posession of them. 6 adult animals in a home with one man? That's also likely against local ordinances.


----------



## Ravi

ogibillm said:


> Neighbor needs to call animal control and have them take the stray cats so he can get posession of them. 6 adult animals in a home with one man? That's also likely against local ordinances.


The neighbor could also get a havaheart trap, catch the little bugger, and let it loose in a neighborhood far, far away.


----------



## Judicial review

I heard what sounded like cats fighting last night outside, but just though it was some bitches, well, bitching.


----------



## JoeMoma

It's a cat dammit! Not your wife!


----------



## JoeMoma

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are jealous of your cat's new found friend.  Also, your understanding of the relationship is backwards.  You don't own a cat, the cat owns you.  He also now owns your neighbor.  Be happy for the cat as he has become more powerful.  Someday this cat may rule over the entire neighborhood.
> 
> Bottom line, as long as the cat has no collar and is free to roam the neighborhood, it's likely to be making all kinds of friends that you may or may not approve of.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody who hasn't read the entire thread.
Click to expand...

I have read the entire thread and stand by my post.


----------



## Pogo

I actually not only find my cat in somebody else's home, I bring him there at the friend's request.  She doesn't have a cat but she's all for having mine staying for a few days and hunting rodents.  He got some too.

I call the process a "cat scan".


----------



## boedicca

My next door neighbor's cat runs inside of our house if we leave the back door open.  He has no boundaries.  Maybe Mindy is running into Mike's house, too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Just my 2 cents...
The cat doesn't belong to you. Cats are not dogs, dogs are pack animals. Cats are not. They can live with a group, or without. They do well either way.
"Your" cat prefers your neighbor over you. It could be for numerous reasons - who knows.
Get over it. If you want a pet that only wants you...get a dog. 
They are better anyway.


----------



## rightwinger

If you have a cat on a farm and let it run free that is your business. If you live in an apartment or condo and let it run free it is your neighbors business

In this case, the neighbor seems pretty reasonable, ninja007 seems like a dick


----------



## Judicial review

Pogo said:


> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.



My post summed up this entire thread because I knew everything that was to be.


----------



## Pogo

Judicial review said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post summed up this entire thread because I knew everything that was to be.
Click to expand...


It was lame and mindless.  "Cats are for lesbians"?  Poster please.  You need a damn psychologist as much as the OP and his neighbor.


----------



## Judicial review

Pogo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post summed up this entire thread because I knew everything that was to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was lame and mindless.  "Cats are for lesbians"?  Poster please.  You need a damn psychologist as much as the OP and his neighbor.
Click to expand...


You don't honestly debate that?  Lol..


----------



## JoeMoma

Judicial review said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought post number 1 was pretty lame.
> 
> Until I read post number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post summed up this entire thread because I knew everything that was to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was lame and mindless.  "Cats are for lesbians"?  Poster please.  You need a damn psychologist as much as the OP and his neighbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't honestly debate that?  Lol..
Click to expand...

I do admit, the times I've seen two cats mating, the the Tom cat does appear to be raping the female cat.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> The cat doesn't belong to you. Cats are not dogs, dogs are pack animals. Cats are not. They can live with a group, or without. They do well either way.
> "Your" cat prefers your neighbor over you. It could be for numerous reasons - who knows.



And it would come in real handy if the OP had to go out of town for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JoeMoma

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> The cat doesn't belong to you. Cats are not dogs, dogs are pack animals. Cats are not. They can live with a group, or without. They do well either way.
> "Your" cat prefers your neighbor over you. It could be for numerous reasons - who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it would come in real handy if the OP had to go out of town for a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

I would see such a situation as a win-win.  The cat is happy, the neighbor is happy, and being an unselfish person, I would be happy.  Let's share the kitty-cat love if possible.


----------



## jon_berzerk

i bet the cat likes that guy

or at least likes to hang out there for a spell

if he was treating the cat poorly

it would stop going there to visit

being an "outside" cat

the cat is its own master

at least that is how the cat views it

so as long as the cat lives outside

it also lives outside of your powers

there is not much you can or should do

to try and break the social contract the cat has with others


----------



## ninja007

mudwhistle said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, lets make this short for those who don't wanna read a novel.
> 
> 1. neighbor takes my outdoor-only cat inside his house.
> 
> 2. says he doesn't want a cat.
> 
> 3. lets my cat out when I go to his house.
> 
> 4. keeps letting cat in his house though later at night.
> 
> 5. i keep letting him know shes mine but she cannot come in my house because of other cats in my house and she has food shelter water everyday at my house on porch. As well as her twin sister misses her a lot.
> 
> 6. I go to work, come home and shes back in his house, again (2 days in a row now) AFTER telling him she is mine and she is ok outside.
> 
> 7. rinse, repeat. He says he does not want the cat.
> 
> 
> eta- I tell him the reason she keeps wanting to go in his house is because he let her in already (duh).
> 
> 
> 8. don't know what to do next after leaving another friendly note in his mailbox. Me thinking call humane society or police if I have to (last resort).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is this:
> 
> Cats are at risk when they're outside. Anything can happen to them. If you don't want anything to happen to this one bring him inside.​
Click to expand...


I understand that reason, but she cannot come in (other cats- already tried it). She has been fine outdoors for 6 years until now. He had her in his house AGAIN tonight (3rd night in a row). She ran in , he said as he was walking in w/ his toolbox and talking to his boss and he forgot to get her out. I guess it IS POSSIBLE, but I'm wary. I asked him AGAIN- do you want a cat- I can get you many if you like- he still says NO.


I made the offer of let us do something so she cannot run in his door...I let him know the reason WHY she runs in now is BECAUSE he took her in for 4 days THE 1ST TIME. I told him he can come on my porch to look at my set up for the cats (insulated wooden shelters with straw and cat beds etc..), he said no its ok.

He apologized to me (sincerely btw).

Such a weird situation. I like my neighbor too tbh. He is a cool guy but he has gotta watch so she doesn't run in; but for all I know he MIGHT call her in...not sure tbh. Anyway I'll take this day by day. I told him I don't like coming over here 3 nights in a row. I was very polite.

I think he said something about a dog coming over in his house, so that should fix the issue- I hope.


----------



## ninja007

jon_berzerk said:


> i bet the cat likes that guy
> 
> or at least likes to hang out there for a spell
> 
> if he was treating the cat poorly
> 
> it would stop going there to visit
> 
> being an "outside" cat
> 
> the cat is its own master
> 
> at least that is how the cat views it
> 
> so as long as the cat lives outside
> 
> it also lives outside of your powers
> 
> there is not much you can or should do
> 
> to try and break the social contract the cat has with others




The cat was given to me (and her sister) by a dying man. She has been well taken care of for 6 years (vet bills to prove it), LOTS of love and attention, so I'm almost sure I'm not the reason. Her twin sister is just fine also outside as Mindy was until he took her in for 4 days last week- THAT is the issue.


----------



## ninja007

JoeMoma said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> The cat doesn't belong to you. Cats are not dogs, dogs are pack animals. Cats are not. They can live with a group, or without. They do well either way.
> "Your" cat prefers your neighbor over you. It could be for numerous reasons - who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it would come in real handy if the OP had to go out of town for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would see such a situation as a win-win.  The cat is happy, the neighbor is happy, and being an unselfish person, I would be happy.  Let's share the kitty-cat love if possible.
Click to expand...


Not sure the cat is happy, he works a lot and she would be alone hours at a time plus she is my cat for 6 years w/ vet bills, time and love to prove it. NONE of my other neighbors have done this. Like I said the FACT IS HE TOOK HER IN FOR 4 DAYS saying he did not know that she was/is my cat. HE SAID he DOESN'T want any cats repeatedly- I even assured him I can get him any cat as friendly as her for him; he said no. Besides he rents and what if he moves? Mindy's sister misses her A LOT when she isn't outside with her.


----------



## ninja007

Pop23 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you claim ownership when you obviously don't control the cat?
> 
> Had a neighbor like that. Outdoor cat only, constantly crapping behind my bushes, driving my dog crazy.
> 
> Dear lord, you're lucky the cats still alive!
Click to expand...


they are my children so to speak, so damn right I claim ownership. I have the time, love and vet bills to prove it. Both her and her sister were given to me by my dying neighbor.


----------



## Judicial review

ninja007 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you claim ownership when you obviously don't control the cat?
> 
> Had a neighbor like that. Outdoor cat only, constantly crapping behind my bushes, driving my dog crazy.
> 
> Dear lord, you're lucky the cats still alive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are my children so to speak, so damn right I claim ownership. I have the time, love and vet bills to prove it. Both her and her sister were given to me by my dying neighbor.
Click to expand...


Then send the cats to their dead mother.  What is so hard and difficult about this?  I'm so confused...,


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> My neighbor has a border collie that comes over frequently.  He likes it here, even spent his evenings lounging on my porch last winter instead of his own home.  He'll also come in the house if I happen to open the door and play with the cat.  He's just happy-go-lucky that way, it's his temperament.  And neither I nor my neighbor have a problem with that.
> 
> Now I don't go out and actively _bring_ him in, or feed him while he's here or keep him overnight or anything like that, because that's his owner's domain.  But I'll feel free to entertain him, toss a fetch ball, let him walk with me through the woods, etc. ... because it's what he wants to do and it makes him happy.  He's an "outdoor" dog and he likes to roam.  As long as the animal's not doing harm or getting into harm I believe in letting a creature follow its nature.


This is not what the OP's neighbor is doing. The OP's neighbor is feeding the cats, keeping them over night and has even set up a litter box for them.  And, the OP asked him not to take them in;  the neighbor said he wouldn't, and then the did it anyway. If your neighbor asked you not to take the dog inside, would you do it anyway?


----------



## Esmeralda

ogibillm said:


> Neighbor needs to call animal control and have them take the stray cats so he can get posession of them. 6 adult animals in a home with one man? That's also likely against local ordinances.


The neighbor doesn't want the cats. He doesn't want any cats. The OP asked him. The neighbor doesn't want to take responsibility for any cats. The OP has had these cats for 3 years as outdoor cats.  No one in the neighborhood has had a problem with it. It is beyond understanding why you people are being so harsh.

The OP rescued these cats from euthanasia.  The neighbor doesn't want responsibility for them. What do you all want, for the cats to be put down?


----------



## Esmeralda

boedicca said:


> My next door neighbor's cat runs inside of our house if we leave the back door open.  He has no boundaries.  Maybe Mindy is running into Mike's house, too.


Exactly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> I actually not only find my cat in somebody else's home, I bring him there at the friend's request.  She doesn't have a cat but she's all for having mine staying for a few days and hunting rodents.  He got some too.
> 
> I call the process a "cat scan".


This is fine when it is mutual agreement, and you are gone a lot. But this is in no way the same situation.


----------



## ninja007

Its just hard to believe for 3 days in a row he cannot stop her from running in.. once, ok- I saw her do it tbh as I was talking to him, but the 2nd, 3rd time too? And how he forgot to put her back outside after his boss left his house? I mean it was 5 hours or 6 hours by the time I got home, went over there knocking and he came to the door with her in his arms feeling bad/guilty etc.. I just went outside to look for her and she wasn't in her shelter. The only thing I can think of is there are 2 or 3 male unfixed cats outside too (all along the block) coming to eat at my porch. They might be scaring her? Mindy is fixed thank God.


----------



## Judicial review

Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.


----------



## Noomi

ninja007 said:


> *So my question is What should I do next?*



Nothing. Be grateful you have a neighbor who is looking out for your pet. Mindy wants to go inside the house because she is cold. Obviously the shelter you provide isn't good enough. She likes the warmth, so maybe treat her like your other four cats, instead of making her stay outside like the odd one out?

Because Mindy knows that the other cats are allowed inside, and she is feeling that she is entitled to be inside a house, too. So treat her like one of the family.


----------



## Noomi

Judicial review said:


> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.



Do that and you'd fucking regret it.


----------



## ninja007

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Be grateful you have a neighbor who is looking out for your pet. Mindy wants to go inside the house because she is cold. Obviously the shelter you provide isn't good enough. She likes the warmth, so maybe treat her like your other four cats, instead of making her stay outside like the odd one out?
> 
> Because Mindy knows that the other cats are allowed inside, and she is feeling that she is entitled to be inside a house, too. So treat her like one of the family.
Click to expand...


odd..it was much colder last winter and she was fine with her shelter. Her twin sister is just fine outside as well as several other neighborhood cats. Is he going to pay her vet bills? nope. He said he doesn't want any cats.


----------



## ninja007

Noomi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
Click to expand...



jr has a brain injury...its ok....


----------



## Judicial review

Noomi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
Click to expand...


This should be mindblowing..  What will you do to me if I do it?  Want to take this to the bullring?


----------



## Politico

Esmeralda said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused. Why would I be leaving my kids out on the street to be offered toys by some rich dude?
> 
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with analogies apparently.
Click to expand...

Not when they make no sense.



Roadrunner said:


> All cats should be outdoor cats.
> 
> Outdoor cats are happier.
> 
> You never see cats outside the window whining to get in; it is always the other way around.



That is so not true.



Ravi said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused. Why would I be leaving my kids out on the street to be offered toys by some rich dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely agree with you but spot on. He should be making every effort to keep his cats in his own yard. Once they start bothering the neighbors, the neighbors are pretty much free to do as they please.
Click to expand...


The thing these folks don't get is cat's are not like dogs. They pick their people. If they don't feel they are getting what they need thy will leave. I have been the very person the OP made reference to. There was a cat in my neighborhood who was always outside. Every time I went for a jog that cat would follow me around. I think they can smell a cat person. One night about 3AM I was out walking and as I passed the driveway there she was like usual. The difference is it was 12 degrees outside. As I passed she came out like a shot and followed me two miles to my house. She wailed outside my door until I let her in. And she was with me for the next 15 years by her own choice.


----------



## rightwinger

ninja007 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Be grateful you have a neighbor who is looking out for your pet. Mindy wants to go inside the house because she is cold. Obviously the shelter you provide isn't good enough. She likes the warmth, so maybe treat her like your other four cats, instead of making her stay outside like the odd one out?
> 
> Because Mindy knows that the other cats are allowed inside, and she is feeling that she is entitled to be inside a house, too. So treat her like one of the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd..it was much colder last winter and she was fine with her shelter. Her twin sister is just fine outside as well as several other neighborhood cats. Is he going to pay her vet bills? nope. He said he doesn't want any cats.
Click to expand...

 
Why do you care if he takes it in at night and lets it out in the morning?


----------



## jon_berzerk

ninja007 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet the cat likes that guy
> 
> or at least likes to hang out there for a spell
> 
> if he was treating the cat poorly
> 
> it would stop going there to visit
> 
> being an "outside" cat
> 
> the cat is its own master
> 
> at least that is how the cat views it
> 
> so as long as the cat lives outside
> 
> it also lives outside of your powers
> 
> there is not much you can or should do
> 
> to try and break the social contract the cat has with others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was given to me (and her sister) by a dying man. She has been well taken care of for 6 years (vet bills to prove it), LOTS of love and attention, so I'm almost sure I'm not the reason. Her twin sister is just fine also outside as Mindy was until he took her in for 4 days last week- THAT is the issue.
Click to expand...



certainly 

however that is not how the cat views it 

the cat likes going to visit the guy obviously 

unless you are saying that he is sneaking into your yard 

and stealing the cat 

a real cat burglar so to speak --LOL 

then that would be a another issue


----------



## jon_berzerk

Noomi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
Click to expand...



how so 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

Judicial review said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should be mindblowing..  What will you do to me if I do it?  Want to take this to the bullring?
Click to expand...



out here the game officials view wild cats as a menace

and has an unofficial 3 S policy  to deal with the problem


----------



## Capstone

*Solution:* while your neighbor is at work (or otherwise not at home), empty a container of this on and around his porch every other week (or so) until the cat alters her behavior.


----------



## Roadrunner

jon_berzerk said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

I bet she wields a mean boxcutter!!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk

ninja007 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So my question is What should I do next?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Be grateful you have a neighbor who is looking out for your pet. Mindy wants to go inside the house because she is cold. Obviously the shelter you provide isn't good enough. She likes the warmth, so maybe treat her like your other four cats, instead of making her stay outside like the odd one out?
> 
> Because Mindy knows that the other cats are allowed inside, and she is feeling that she is entitled to be inside a house, too. So treat her like one of the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd..it was much colder last winter and she was fine with her shelter. Her twin sister is just fine outside as well as several other neighborhood cats. Is he going to pay her vet bills? nope. He said he doesn't want any cats.
Click to expand...



he doesnt have to 

he has you doing it 

--LOL

you should be happy the guy likes stray cats 

there are folks out there who would rather and perhaps 

go out of their way to make sure a stray has exhausted its ninth life


----------



## jon_berzerk

Roadrunner said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat needs to be shot with an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that and you'd fucking regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how so
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet she wields a mean boxcutter!!!!
Click to expand...



--LOL


----------



## Pop23

ninja007 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should you do next? Go have another neighbor kick you in the ass as hard as he can for your gross irresponsibility. You don't love animals. You hate animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is that? She is fixed, fed, has shelter etc.. She cannot come in for reasons already said. She is an outdoor cat and has been fine for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you claim ownership when you obviously don't control the cat?
> 
> Had a neighbor like that. Outdoor cat only, constantly crapping behind my bushes, driving my dog crazy.
> 
> Dear lord, you're lucky the cats still alive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are my children so to speak, so damn right I claim ownership. I have the time, love and vet bills to prove it. Both her and her sister were given to me by my dying neighbor.
Click to expand...


You let your children stay out all night?

Crap behind the neighbors bushes?

Riggggghhhhhttttt


----------



## Pogo

Capstone said:


> *Solution:* while your neighbor is at work (or otherwise not at home), empty a container of this on and around his porch every other week (or so) until the cat alters her behavior.



No reason to spend money on hyperpriced crap like that.  Simple white vinegar dabbed with a sponge will deter a cat.  It's one way of keeping it from scratching places you don't want scratched.  He could just spray a no-go line across his neighbor's door.

Plus vinegar has about a million other uses.  Buy this crap, you're stuck with a bottle of uselessness.  In fact if it's effective at all, it may be nothing more than vinegar.


----------



## Ravi

I hate to admit it. But I almost want JR to shoot the cat with an arrow.


----------

